# Benign but questions



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

FNA came back benign but what do these things mean.

Benign appearing follicular epithelium
Colloid
Macrophages
Consistent w/nodular goiter.

Description
Color: Red
Fixed: Y
Other: Cloudy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> FNA came back benign but what do these things mean.
> 
> Benign appearing follicular epithelium
> Colloid
> ...


My take is that it is not "definitive" and regular follow-up needs to be done. I don't like the word "appearing." At all.

Here is an excerpt.

Comment: This case spotlights a number of interesting aspects of thyroid tumor management. The ultrasound report dismissed as a benign cyst, a small thyroid cancer. Needle biopsy failed to diagnose a 6.3cm in diameter Hurthle cell adenoma and its associated chronic thyroiditis. The small malignant tumor was overlooked until the patient underwent thyroidectomy.

You may wish to read the whole article and perhaps get a second opinion?

http://www.thyroidcancer.com/wheres-the-cancer.html


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

It does say negative for malignancy, but I understand that. Does the rest of it mean anything?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh and 6 month follow up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> It does say negative for malignancy, but I understand that. Does the rest of it mean anything?


Oh, I am so glad it says that. It was not in your post that I replied to.

Whew!

The other stuff, I would not know. When will you discuss the findings w/your doctor?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

ENT just said came back fine. No clue what cloudy, or macrophages means.


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

speak to your doc asap about it 

when i got my FNA results i literally was told to go into the hospital and the surgeon just said it needs to come out. i didn't get anything like the details of that.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

From what I can tell, macrophages have to do with immunity, antigens, etc


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

No one has any idea, huh?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like we don't...which means we'd be googling it just like you!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Octavia.

I have been checking since yesterday.

Everything I come across is too technical for my addled brain to wrap around! LOL!


----------

